# New FX series The Bridge



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Anyone else catch the premiere? I thought it was a bit weird, yet intriguing. Diane Kruger's character is the weird/quirky part of the show.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

I had the same impressions. Like the storyline, like the show. Did find the character of the female detective was a bit eccentric.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Hopefully they iron that character out. Diane Kruger's an excellent actor.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

We're through 3 of these now and I'm hooked. It's getting better even though Kruger's character is downright weird.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I don't have FX on the tv but I have been watching "The Americans" online. I just checked FX online and video's are also there for "The Bridge". Usually they are a week apart from the original date it was aired so I am a week behind but hey, it is free so I don't mind it.. 

I will check this series out. If it is just as good as "The Americans", I will watch it. Thanks.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

mechman said:


> It's getting better even though Kruger's character is downright weird.


True dhat!


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Alright, you guys got me into this. Out of curiosity, I went to FX online and watched the pilot and that got me interested. I then watched the next episode. Wow, this is a good series. 

The main detective is very strange. Reminds me of that guy from the Monk.. But this one takes the cake that is for sure.

I will continue to watch this. Thanks for the insight.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

It keeps getting better with the third episode! :T Tomorrow night's the fourth.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

mechman said:


> It keeps getting better with the third episode! :T Tomorrow night's the fourth.


Great. I don't have FX so I am forced to watch online (with online commercials).. But since it is online, I have to wait till they put the episodes online. So, don't leak what happens next. lol..


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I won't be the spoiler. Usually I'm several episodes behind on everything but lately I've been catching up.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Can't wait. It sure seems like the regular cable channels are putting out some TV series that seriously compete with the premium channel shows. Very happy to see this.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

mechman said:


> Anyone else catch the premiere? I thought it was a bit weird, yet intriguing. Diane Kruger's character is the weird/quirky part of the show.


Finally found out the weird part about Kruger's character, it's Asperger Syndrome.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I am still watching this series. Gets better every episode. Interesting side drama stories beyond the main story.. I wonder if they are all tied together .. guess we will find out. 

On a side note, just found out that actor playing the Mexican detective's son is from Houston.. Pretty cool to see local guys on tv.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I got to say, this series is very good. I am finally caught up minus this week of course!

What do you guys think so far of the show?

I never expected the bad guy to be the old partner of Marco Ruiz


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Lots of twists and turns in this show. And I really thought that this week's episode would have been the last but they have more ground to cover.

I put it right up there with Sons of Anarchy.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Yes. I agree. Lot of twists and turns. It is actually keeping my interest with all the surprises. 

Since I watch it online, I am delayed in viewing it. But, worth watching that is for sure!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Last night's episode was pretty surprising. I didn't expect things to happen the way they did.

I'll say no more!


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

mechman said:


> Last night's episode was pretty surprising. I didn't expect things to happen the way they did.
> 
> I'll say no more!



Oh man! I am excited. I have to wait till weekend for me to watch it online. The only drawback to watching it online is the delay built in..


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

I have really enjoyed the season. Really hope it comes back next year....


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

wow. This series gets better and better. Online it is on episode 10: old friends.

I think online it is 2 episodes removed from the current episode.

Just a great series.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Good news for folks watching this series on FX.

I just read that "The Bridge" got renewed for season 2. The Network ordered 13 episodes for 2014. 

The two main characters impressed everybody.. I agree. Both are excellent actors. 

See link here for more details.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Excellent! I haven't gotten around to watching the season finale yet.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

mechman said:


> Excellent! I haven't gotten around to watching the season finale yet.


I only watch it via online so I am two episodes behind. They keep it that way for online viewing. So, don't say nothing till the online version catches up and then we can talk about the series. 

I must admit, I am looking forward to season two now that it is coming. .Wonder what they will do..


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I watched the final two last night and I thought it was a very good end to the first season! It will be interesting to see where it goes next year. :T


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Great. I am two episodes behind on the web! I must say this series is very impressive. 

I am interested to see what they do next year. Also, excellent acting in this show.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I am caught up on the series. On the web, it is two episodes behind.

What a great series.

Question. We know how everybody is tied to the main characters but what about Charlotte and how does her story tie in to the series?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

tripplej said:


> I am caught up on the series. On the web, it is two episodes behind.
> 
> What a great series.
> 
> Question. We know how everybody is tied to the main characters but what about Charlotte and how does her story tie in to the series?


I viewed Charlotte as another main character who's path will cross with the others eventually. :huh:


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

mechman said:


> I viewed Charlotte as another main character who's path will cross with the others eventually. :huh:


Yeah, that whole sub plot was never tied in so I suspect we will get answers in the second season!

Thank goodness for the second season. Can't wait!


----------

